# Die URL "kürzen"



## GXBo (13. Februar 2010)

Ich habe irgendwo einmal die Möglichkeit gesehen per Java (verzeiht mir falls ich mich irre und es evtl doch in php oder so war) die URL "kürzen" kann. Das zB egal wo man sich auf der Webseite befindet immer nur

beispiel.de

steht. egal ob man die Datei index.html oder asdf.html oder andere aufruft. Die URL wird immer als: beispiel.de angezeigt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir damit helfen 

dankeschön und ein schönes Weekend euch allen


----------



## Flex (13. Februar 2010)

Alles per JavaScript laden würde das gewünschte Ergebnis bringen, oder die Website in Flash gestalten oder einen 100% Frame setzen.

Mehr Möglichkeiten fallen mir da nicht ein. Allerdings sehe ich grundsätzlich in dem Vorhaben mehr Nach- als Vorteile.


----------

